# PSA: Replace Defective Taurus Guns



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks like a inertial firing pin problem.

List of models
https://www.tauruscartersettlement.com/


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, have read that one already.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Geez! Why am I not surprised?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

desertman said:


> Geez! Why am I not surprised?


You elitist snob.

Want to start a club?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

VAMarine said:


> You elitist snob.
> 
> *Want to start a club?*


How 'bout the "He-Man Taurus Hater's Club"?


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/449736268566413/videos/451569401716433/
Here is the video.

Sorry didn't know it was posted before.


----------

